#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Schulterprobleme CT/Sono/ MRT - Befund -wie gehts jetzt weiter >

## Sunflower66

Hallo,  hoffe, ich find bei euch Hilfe,weiss einfach nicht mehr weiter. ich hab seit ca. 2,5 Monaten Schmerzen in der linken Schulter und bin erstmal nicht zum Arzt gegangen (geht ja wieder weg, hab ich gedacht) Jetzt dann doch, weil -kann den Arm nicht mehr richtig bewegen, nicht nach hinten, nicht oben, nicht vernünftig Jacke anziehen, Schmerzen in der Nacht 1. Arzt Hausarzt: Verdacht Kalkschulter, CT unauffällig 2. Arzt alter Orthopäde: Verdacht Impegmentsyndrom, RM-Ruptur  Überweisung an Orthopäde KH, Schmerzmittel Fentanyl 3. Arzt KH: Ultraschall: Unauffällig, leichte Flüssigkeitseinlagerungen Verdacht auf Frozen Schulter nach stattgehabter RM-Ruptur oder/und Kapselfibrose  M R T Befund heute: Eingeschränkte Beurteilbarkeit durch Bewegungsartefakte (war saukalt dort)Keine Ruptur der RM. Im Bereich des Recessus Subcoracoideus Nachweis eines 12 mal 10 mm grossen Ergusses, der sich in den Bereich der langen Bizepssehne ausbreitet.Bizeps selber unauffällig. Im Ansatzbereich der Sehne des M.supraspinatus V.a. vereinzelte Verkalkungen im Sinne einer Tenditis calcera. Kein Knochenmarködem im Bereich des Glenoids und des Humerus nachweisbar. Keine knöchernen Läsionen im Bereich des Glenoids oder des Humerus nachweisbar.  Nebenbefundlich vereinzelte, bis 15mm grosse Lymphknoten im Bereich der Axilla. Soweit beurteilbar kein Nachweis einer Fibrose der Gelenkkabsel.  Zurück erstmal an Hausarzt zur Abklärung Lymphknoten (Boreliose, Psittakose....Landwirt) Arthroskopie möglich, wenn ich will, wenns nicht besser wird. Wird sowas von alleine besser? Aber was ist da wirklich los? Warum kann ich dann meinen Arm nicht bewegen und das tut so sau weh? Ich bin Landwirt, muss meine Viecher versorgen.   Dank für Hilfe oder Anregungen

----------


## unglücksrabe

hast du schon physiotherapie versucht? ich glaub, dass deine schmerzen hauptsächlich von dem erguss kommen. vereinzelte verkalkungen sind bei dauerhafter, gleichmäßiger belastung eigentlich normal. find in deinem bericht auch nicht wirklich etwas, was deine schmerzen sonst erklären könnte. 
mit einer op würde ich an deiner stelle noch warten. warte selber schon fast ein jahr, in der hoffnung, dass sich die schulter bessert. aber bei mir ist auch mehr kaputt ;-) 
liebe grüße und gute besserung

----------

